# Breeding ob peacock+blood dragon



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay so I have two Ob peacock, which are breeding alot currently, and recently I purchased an adult blood dragon female that was holding from the store (which was how I knew she was a female) and I was wondering If my ob peacock and this blood dragon will breed? I know they're both man made species, my ob male looks like a blood dragon with spots essentially so it would make sense if they could, but I'm just reassuring, if all goes wrong I can raise one of her fry to give her a male, but any advice would be great!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

They absolutely can breed.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure they can breed, and most likely will if you've only got one other female in the tank with your male OB Peacock. You're right - the OB and Dragonsblood are both man-made species, and if you cross the 2 of them you'll have another type of hybrid. Experiment all you want, just keep the fry in your tank!


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Crossing the two would just make more ob peacocks very few may come out looking like the dragon blood female. As long as people are aware they are hybrids I see no problem distributing the fry. Ob peacocks and dragon bloods are accepted in the hobby by most people and are commonly available.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Sure they can breed, and most likely will if you've only got one other female in the tank with your male OB Peacock. You're right - the OB and Dragonsblood are both man-made species, and if you cross the 2 of them you'll have another type of hybrid. Experiment all you want, just keep the fry in your tank!


Plus one.


----------

